#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Shell Script !!! Executar comando automático...

## Danielvb

Alguém poderia escrever o comando para eu fazer isso ... 

por exemplo gostaria que o programa sqmgrlog executasse as 12:00 e as 8:00 da manhã e copiasse o arquivo para dentro do /home/arquivos....

----------


## B4D_D0G

cron <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## Danielvb

Cara me disseram que tem o crontab para fazer isso mais alguém poderia me mandar um exemplo para eu estar fazendo isso???

----------


## B4D_D0G

Desculpa mas vou dar uma resposta fria,

$ man crontab

RTFM - é melhor vc começar a ler o que o sistema traz pra vc... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## HunTer

Falæ velho ! ! !

De uma olhada nesse link, aki explica como configurar o crond

Conectiva.com.br

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> 

_HunTer - Certificado Conectiva 2002._

----------


## Danielvb

Cara eu editei o arquivo em /etc/crontab e coloquei a seguinte linha

08 * * * * root /usr/bin/sqmgrlog # Executar logs do Squid.

Mais eu gostaria de saber como eu posso fazer com que este programa execute os programas...??? 

será que eu colocando somente o comando crontab e dando enter ele processar os comandos???

Porque depois que eu dou o comando crontab ele fica aberto no terminal... será que é só isso, ou tenho que fazer mais alguma coisa????

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: Danielvb em 29-11-2002 12:05 ]

----------


## Mr_Mind

isso vai executar de 8 em 8 minutos se nao m engano .........

----------


## Kernel_Panic

cara para que o crond entenda vc entra no diretorio /etc e digita crontab -e . . . . ele ira abrir o arquivo crontab pelo vi , lá vc fará as modificação igual as que vc colocou está certinho ! ! !

ao vc sair do vi vc deverá digitar ( crontab crontab ) e logo apos reiniciar o serviço do crond . . . 

nao tem erro ! ! ! só se vc quiser utilizar o ( atd ) ou o proprio comando ( sleep ) ! ! !

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## Danielvb

Obrigado pela ajuda por enquanto... 

Olha eu fiz o seguinte entrei como crontab -e, e abriu um arquivo no editor (vi), portanto coloquei a seguinte linha neste arquivo.

08 * * * * root /usr/bin/sqmgrlog

e logo depois eu coloquei o seguinte digitei crontab -l , e apareceu a seguinte mensagem...
##################################################

crontab -l
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE - edit the master and reinstall.
# (/tmp/crontab.6816 installed on Fri Nov 29 13:22:05 2002)
# (Cron version -- $Id: crontab.c,v 2.13 1994/01/17 03:20:37 vixie Exp $)
08 * * * * root /usr/bin/sqmgrlog

##################################################

O que significa isso???? 

E o que eu posso fazer para começar a rodar este programa???





[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: Danielvb em 29-11-2002 13:33 ]

----------


## MiddleEarth

Inicie novamente o serviço do cron meu filho lontra

----------


## 1c3m4n

num precisa reinicar o serviço naum...

e essa linha quer dizer q ele vai executar as 
01:08 - 02:08 - 03:08 - 04:08,etc....

----------


## MiddleEarth

Opa Homen do Gelo 
Já resolvemos este problema valeu pela força

----------

